# Algae eating Kribs?



## Henrik (23 Jan 2009)

I recently got a pair of Kribs - I love dwarf cichlids, and have had Apistogramma in the past, but recently I had been too worried about water conditions, aggression in a fully stocked community tank, and plant uprooting. The Krib was described as 'as peaceful a cichlid as you can get', less fuzzy about water conditions (although mine are fine now that I have found a balance of hardness and CO2 addition), and 'good to plants'...
Well, after a few days I found that the Kribs not only leave alone my plants, but also seem to be eating my Cladophora algae that no other fish, not even the SAE, want to touch. I do not know yet whether they eat any significant amounts of them, but they clearly swim up to them and pull out a bite. Does anybody know more about the (possible) algae eating habits of Kribs?

Thanks, Henrik


----------



## Wilis (23 Jan 2009)

Hi Henrik, 
Yes Kribs are fairly well known for eating algae. Make sure you supplement their diet with a good quality algae wafer when they've run out. What else are you feeding them-frozen foods? You could do a search about this topic on google that I'm sure will bring up a lot of useful results.
Regards
Will


----------



## Henrik (23 Jan 2009)

Yes, frozen foods, and their share of the ususal community flakes, crisps, wafers and pallets. Good to know that they are algae eaters, I will add a waver for them when I feed my plecs!

Henrik


----------

